# This pup is scary smart



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would not believe it if I had not seen it.

I bought some small flat sided pails with a hook for feeding because I am tired of climbing in the crates to retrieve bowls after every meal.

After Beau ate he sat there and looked at the pail. Delicately grabbed the hook, lifted it up and sat the pail on the floor of the crate. (At which point he decided to put his feet in it and dance)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

haha--sounds like you have a good 'un, nancy!!!

BTW--this is why i use a good snap on the bail of the bucket to the side of the crate. don't know what type of crate you have, but it works like a charm on my wire crate.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to hang mine with a clip...the pup would undo the clip and take the bucket off


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The happy dance with just a bit of "NEENER, NEENER" in it to let you know he's got your number. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL, well sounds like it is not unique...I have had them knock them off before just never so deliberate about it. I don't leave them on because they bang them and make a lot of noise and if a dog can get its head stuck in the handle, it would be one of mine.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> LOL, well sounds like it is not unique...I have had them knock them off before just never so deliberate about it. I don't leave them on because they bang them and make a lot of noise and if a dog can get its head stuck in the handle, it would be one of mine.


There were times that I used 2 clips to hang it..a double dog type clip, and a carabiner type, and I would come home to a bucket that was laying off to the side of the kennel, usually destroyed, but the 2 clips were in perfect condition still hanging on the fence, along with the handle of the bucket....should have videoed that....who knows how long it took her...I saw her do one clip in a matter of a couple minutes once...


----------

